# Tuning with VAG-Com?



## CRush1682 (Jun 15, 2007)

Has anyone gotten one of these with the intent of tuning your car? The company claims that you can't but I believe you can play with boost, launch controls and all sorts of stuff so I'm wondering if there isn't some tuning to be gotten out of this tool. Any input?


----------



## Sp00nman (Apr 16, 2005)

VAG COM is a diagnostic tool and cant be used to tune the car


----------



## CRush1682 (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: (Sp00nman)*

Can you or someone else elaborate on that...I am hearing mixed things about the capabilities of the VAG-com. Some people are saying you can tune your car, some are saying you can tune your own driving (learn your car using the VAG com) and some are saying this is strictly a diag tool, not much more... I want to hear some reasons though....why is it diag only?


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (CRush1682)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CRush1682* »_I want to hear some reasons though....why is it diag only?

Uh, It's diagnositc only because that's how they designed it...
reading is your friend:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/product.html


----------



## CRush1682 (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: (magilson)*

Yeah yeah, I've read through all the crap about what they say it can do. Do you have one? Can you tell me that this is a diag only tool because you tried to tune your car using it and cant?


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (CRush1682)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CRush1682* »_Yeah yeah, I've read through all the crap about what they say it can do. Do you have one? Can you tell me that this is a diag only tool because you tried to tune your car using it and cant?

Yes, I do own one (I own this one to be specific.)
You cannot "tune" your ECU with a Vag-Com. I mean it makes sense, right? Do you think anyone out there would bother with APR, GIAC, or Revo, etc. if they could just tune with Vag-Com and collectively share their results (or not) ? Vag-Com _is_ rediculously useful when you are tuned though. It allows you to see what your car is doing, diagnose issues, modify comfort features (i.e. seatbelt chime, DRLs off or on, no beep on lock, etc.)
On previous cars (generally Mk4's using the ME7 ECU; which is where I'm sure you heard this from) you COULD "tune" _using_ the Vag-Com cable and a tuner's software written for the sole purpose of modifying the ECU's. This feature has not yet been created for the MkV (if it even ever will be...).
However, you cannot tune with Ross-Tech's software. It is their cable, however, that becomes useful for tuning if you plan to in the future. There are also other cables that can be used and their are other options. Again, this is not yet available for the MkV (CAN-bus cars).


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (magilson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magilson* »_
On previous cars (generally Mk4's using the ME7 ECU; which is where I'm sure you heard this from) you COULD "tune" _using_ the Vag-Com cable and a tuner's software written for the sole purpose of modifying the ECU's. This feature has not yet been created for the MkV (if it even ever will be...).


exactly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CRush1682 (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: (magilson)*

This is all starting to make sense now. So basically Vag-com is totally worth it just as a diag/data logging tool and when someone else gets around to writing the program (I think it's probably a matter of when, not if {at least I hope}) then the vag cable will become even more valuable. I figure for three bills that cable is probably the quickest, easiest "performance upgrade" I can buy. I've heard of guys shaving 3/10 of a second of their quarter mile time by getting a practice tree and just playing around with it over the course of winter while the tracks usually closed. I'd imagine a guy (with a brain) and the vag cable could improve his driving just from the data logging and graphing.
Oh...and I know a guy with a 2006 DSG GTI who says that there's some behind-the-menu's **** that the VAG can do that people don't really know about.... His credentials...he's an ASE master tech who specializes in diagnostics for the largest mobility dealer in the tri-state area.


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (CRush1682)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CRush1682* »_This is all starting to make sense now. So basically Vag-com is totally worth it just as a diag/data logging tool and when someone else gets around to writing the program (I think it's probably a matter of when, not if {at least I hope}) then the vag cable will become even more valuable. I figure for three bills that cable is probably the quickest, easiest "performance upgrade" I can buy. I've heard of guys shaving 3/10 of a second of their quarter mile time by getting a practice tree and just playing around with it over the course of winter while the tracks usually closed. I'd imagine a guy (with a brain) and the vag cable could improve his driving just from the data logging and graphing.

I think if all you wanted to use it for was improving your quarter-mile time you'd be better off with a G-Tech....








But the Vag-Com is a great diagnostics tool, that's for sure!

_Quote, originally posted by *CRush1682* »_Oh...and I know a guy with a 2006 DSG GTI who says that there's some behind-the-menu's **** that the VAG can do that people don't really know about.... His credentials...he's an ASE master tech who specializes in diagnostics for the largest mobility dealer in the tri-state area.

He thinks he can edit the fueling, boost, timing maps with Vag-Com? I personally have never seen it done with Ross-Tech software so I couldn't say. I will say I am highly skeptical of that claim, however.
Vag-Com does give you access to adaptation channels, but if you don't know EXACTLY what you are doing... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## CRush1682 (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: (magilson)*

Oh, you can put your computer in a world of hurt if you mess up. 7 Void the warranty, piss the dealer off...get your car towed. I do like the VAG's diagnostic capabilities, don't get me wrong. That'll come in very handy, especially since they're 1 GTI in the family already and another coming in a few months probably.
It could be that he's using their cable and other software...I'm not sure. I do know he's got the VAG cable and a laptop, but I'm actually meeting him next Tuesday so I'll let ya know when I ask him...


----------



## notquiteanewbie (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: (CRush1682)*

The topic of tuning the vag-com has been discussed many times over on the vag-com forum and in their faq. VAG-COM is strictly a diagnostic tool that can be used to assist tuning and understand the many sub systems of the car. It was developed because dealers would often charge for diagnostics.
http://ross-tech.com/vag-com/faq_1.html#1.12
1.12 Can I use VAG-COM to "Flash" the chip in my ECU?
No, we have investigated flashing, but found that there are several different methods of encryption for various VW/Audi vehicles, as well as delicate licensing issues to overcome. Therefore, we do not intend to pursue flashing any further at this time. You cannot alter boost, timing, fueling, rev limiter, or speed limiter with VAG-COM. You should contact a chiptuner if you wish to have those parameters altered.


----------



## ckrescho (Sep 27, 2016)

I hate to do the thread from the dead thing, albeit it is Halloween, but why isn't there more information about this? Unitronic cable looks exactly like the other cables...


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

Information about what? There are many diagnostic and access port cables resembling the one from vag-com.

You can do diagnostic real-time reading, logging, and graphing. You can change or set new coding and enable or disable some functions. But there is no tuning access with VCDS for any 2006 or newer.


----------



## mattpatt01 (Jun 24, 2012)

*Hmmm*

I am also wondering, because I was recently at an APR shop talking to them about getting my Tune

They said that they plug into the OBDII, and then connect to APR's server, and it flashes the ECU through that. 

COULD someone get that software (or similar Unitronic) and flash the ECU Through the VCDS program ???


----------



## tsunaria (Mar 24, 2016)

mattpatt01 said:


> I am also wondering, because I was recently at an APR shop talking to them about getting my Tune
> 
> They said that they plug into the OBDII, and then connect to APR's server, and it flashes the ECU through that.
> 
> COULD someone get that software (or similar Unitronic) and flash the ECU Through the VCDS program ???


No. It would require writing software to make VCDS do that, and they don't provide source as far as I'm aware.


----------



## volkswaggman91 (Feb 23, 2012)

ROH ECHT said:


> Information about what? There are many diagnostic and access port cables resembling the one from vag-com.
> 
> You can do diagnostic real-time reading, logging, and graphing. You can change or set new coding and enable or disable some functions. But there is no tuning access with VCDS for any 2006 or newer.


Okay I've heard alot of people saying there's no tuning with vcds but never heard any one say anything about 2006 or older or the opposite would be 2005 or older


----------



## n.glenn49 (9 mo ago)

What suite would be good for a VW 2008 v10 TDI?


----------

